# Shedding stopped



## Leni (Nov 22, 2008)

Buy a Furmigator and your shedding problems are over. Everybody wants to find a dog that does not shed and there are only few: poodles,bishon frieze,maltese,schnauser...all great but not large so just buy the dog you want and buy a Furmigator and use it. Problem solved.


----------

